# How do I Measure My Van



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Does anyone know of a website that lists the dimensions of my new to me van?
It is a Hymer B644 fixed bed + drop down bed, garage model

I can make the tape measure read anything from 6-6.90 metres. I haven't measured the height yet either.

I remember from my schooldays about measuring the length of the shadows but it dark outside now :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Push a garden cane into the ground at front and rear so each is in contact with the bumpers (or whatever sticks out the furthest).

Mark the position of the one in front with a handful of flour - then pull it out and drive the van out of the way.

Put the front cane back in the ground and have another go with your tape measure.

We'll work on measuring the height later.  :roll: 

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I blame Tony Blairs education,education,education,for this question :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

will this work on concrete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geordie01 said:


> will this work on concrete


Why would you want to measure concrete Geordie?? 8O :?

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats a good plan Zeb but I see flaws :wink: 
So long as your parked on grass pushing the canes in will work,you might strugggle on the road :lol: 
If you needed an exact measurement,you'd need to check your cane was level down from your bumper.
Taping a cane or similar,sticking out from the furthest points might be handier,bit like the bits of wood you see as caravan washing lines,sticking out from their "pull/push" handles


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

On concrete use self raising flour - or a stick of chalk and a house brick!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Van measurements*



Zebedee said:


> Push a garden cane into the ground at front and rear so each is in contact with the bumpers (or whatever sticks out the furthest).
> 
> Mark the position of the one in front with a handful of flour - then pull it out and drive the van out of the way.
> 
> ...


To measure the height,I suppose I could push it over on its side and use the same method :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Van measurements*



an99uk said:


> To measure the height,I suppose I could push it over on its side and use the same method :lol:


Wouldn't work Angie.

Driving it away would present a bit of a problem I think! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't be silly. To measure the height tie the tape to the front bumper then push the MH onto it's tail. Then measure the length, then measure the height then the width, simple :!:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Measuring the van*

:lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Angie don't forget, when George has loaded all his goodies in it, it will be a lot lower. :lol: :roll: :wink: Bob.


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

This problem crops up quite regular...particulary when someone wants to know the dimensions of their vehicle...if say the Ferry Company wants to know how big your Van is etc and the easiest and most simplest method is as follows.....drive down any high street and find a shop with a big glass display window (must be glass and not plastic) park your Van right outside of the shop and then it is a very easy method to measure the reflection of your Van in the shop window.Ignore any parking restrictions,yellow lines etc. By turning your Van across the road you can then measure the width image in the shop window.....told you it was easy...the simplest methods are usually the best...... 8O 8O 8O 


Regards


:wink: :wink: Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i just look in the handbook


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi and divide by four for tax reason's surely !!!! :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

For all the measurements surely a long piece of string with a small weight attached and a tape measure.

Hold the string against the most forward piece of the van, usually the bumper. Allow the weight to touch the ground, the weight should hold the string vertical, and mark the ground where the weight touches. Repeat for the rear of the van. Do the same for each side and measure (please remember to move the van to facilitate measuring :roll: ).

For the height a pair of step ladders ( do remember to climb them holding the string :!: ). With the weight touching the ground hold the string between thumb and forefinger level at the best estimate if the highest point of the van ( usually the tv aerial), the measure the string from point where held to weight. Try to remember to dismount from the step ladder before doing this.

Or you can use my method, look in the handbook.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just one point if you look in the handbook or websites for standard sizes does that include things like the tv aerial?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Measurement*

Is this a trick question??

Height. 
Wasn't this the basis for our initial Triginometry teaching.
Measure a fixed distance from the school chimney (motorhome)
Use your theodolite (12"rule stuck to a protractor) to sight the highest point and the angle to the highest point on the chimney (van). Then you just work out the trig.
But I have found a piece of wood laid across the highest point a spirit level to make sure its square and horitontal and a tape measure down to the ground will suffice.

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Use one of those laser measuring thingies. They are getting quite accurate now. Should get you close to the nearest hectare.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Do you think this would work?

Im gonna take a photo square on of the van, with a pre measured item on it (im thinking a peice of A4 paper with a 200mm square would suffice).

Then stick it in an art program on the PC (Corel, Photoshop, Paintshop, etc)

Hopefully, I now have a scale to use to get a measurement of the van.

*DISCLAIMER:* I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILTY FOR DAMAGE CAUSED TO ANYTHING OR ANYONE USING THE ABOVE "POSSIBLY" nay "PROBABLY" RIDICULOUS METHOD


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Measure your feet and walk along side the m/h, then add up.
Then lie on back at rear of m/h and squint whilst pretendy walking up to the top,then add up...easy peasy :? :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Measure the Height of your van with a barometer*

Hi Angie

You can use a barometer to check the height of your van. :wink: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. climb up onto the roof of the van armed with a barometer and a ball of string.

2. attach the barometer to the string and lower it until it touches the ground.

3. measure the length of the string :wink:

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Far too difficult Mike.

You only need a brick and a stopwatch.

Climb on the roof.

Hold the brick level with the highest point of the van.

Drop it, and time how long it takes to hit the ground.

Knowing that objects accellerate in still air at 32 feet per second per second, the maths is clearly pathetically easy!

A verifiable scientific solution, accurate to within at least five minutes. :wink: 

Your method is inaccurate 'cos you forgot to include the length of the barometer below the knot in the string. 8O :lol: :lol: 

Tsk tsk. :roll: :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Measure the Height of your van with a barometer*



spykal said:


> Hi Angie
> 
> You can use a barometer to check the height of your van. :wink:
> .
> ...


PMSL - thats a quality post.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> On concrete use self raising flour - or a stick of chalk and a house brick!


Better use plain flour to measure the height self raising would make it taller. If that does not work try hymer uk should get a reply by next millenium. :twisted: 
Steve


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I've tried all these suggested methods to measure my MH & taking the average from each method and also just rounding up to 5 decimal places it is 5 ounzes long, 6 litres high and 1 foot 2 fluid kilometres wide.
I can't believe the strength and talent and brain power we're all so lucky to have, yet, take for granted on our forum.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*measuring the van*

Thank you to everyone for you imaginative replies. :lol:
I have looked in the handbook and no where does it tell me the measurements.

It does tell me how much everything weighs :roll: car radio 1Kg, 135Ltr fridge (1) 30Kg, seats(2) 7 Kg, Drivers door(1) 24 Kg, remote gas switch 1Kg, rear mud flaps(2) 7 Kg .
In fact everything on the van, even stuff I haven't even got. :lol: But no height or length mentioned anywhere.

I can see I am going to be very busy this weekend.

I'm off to the shops for a barometer, some self raising flour, some string and some garden canes, huge shop window..Have I forgotten anything?

I suppose it was too much to ask to get a serious reply :lol: :lol: 
I have to ring the tunnel folk and tell them what the measurements are, I just hope they do not ask me to prove them.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you're going by tunnel then you don't need to know what your measurements are, they don't care. 8) 

tony


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi for the hight try going through Mcdonalds drive through if it hit's the bar then it is to high for Mc's then it is more than 8' then try parking outside your bedroom window measure from the sill to the roof of the van mark with chalk run outside before it rain's and measure upto the sill and subtract the sill to the chalk line plus the 15%vat and your there ! well done everyone !!! :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Vam Height*

You are of course absolutely right being in a situation where an altimeter is unavailable a barometer would serve. Simple measure the atmospheric pressure at ground level then at roof height subtract one from the other and the atmospheric pressure difference will give you the height. Assuming the relevant tables are readily to hand if not you could ring the Met office.
Could you measure the length using your sat nav ??

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Vam Height*



pneumatician said:


> Could you measure the length using your sat nav ??
> Steve


Only if you know the precise length of your satnav, and don't lose count of the number if times you have to "walk" it up the length of the van.

Dave :roll:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Van sizes*

You lot are incorrigible :roll:


----------

